# Type A or D for OH



## Kyle Barry (Aug 16, 2008)

Do most of the good OH cubers use type A's or type D's, or something else? just wondering because i have a type D that moves quickly but gets caught up a lot, and a type A that moves slower but doesn't really lock and my times are better with the D but probably because i've cubed way more with that one OH.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 16, 2008)

my white D is more crispy than my black one and it's not bad for OH, but my black one is more suited for normal speedcubing, but overall, type A's are awesome :]


----------



## hdskull (Aug 16, 2008)

I use type A for everything, it doesn't matter as long as you have a decent cube.


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2008)

I say Type A.

The more poppable cube, the better it is for OH, imho. Poppable = long stretchy springs = good for cutting corners, but since OH cubes don't pop in general (in fact, if you're doing it right, there's no reason for them to pop at all), I don't see any cons in using Type As at all. Or am I missing something?

Most people like Type Ds for 2H because they don't pop, and they think it's a good trade-off for corner cutting ability. But as I've said, OH cubes are not supposed to pop, so there really isn't any pull-factor for you to use Type Ds. In fact, there's even a push-factor for you not to use Type Ds. They lock up too much, and lockups are much worse for OH than for 2H, because it takes a lot more finger effort and time to realign/readjust the layers with one hand than with two hands, and you end up adding 2-3 seconds to your time for every lockup. OH lockups are evil.

Just my opinion, I may be very wrong, I dunno.

By the way, I use a really loose Type A with JSK edges and storebought corners, quite nice


----------



## Lofty (Aug 17, 2008)

Ryan Patricio and I use type A.
And I pop sometimes on OH. They can be bad pops too.


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

Store bought. All the way.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Aug 18, 2008)

I use a Rubiks.com DIY. They take a lot of breaking in and there are usualy tons of manufacturing defects that need to be sanded off but once you do that they are quite nice. On the Type D-A discussion the OH cube type that I used before using my rubiks was type A. I loosened a type D to try it for OH but It locked way to much and if you loosen them they pop like crazy! With the type A I used to use it hardly ever popped OH and my rubiks that I am using now occationaly pops (just got it about a week ago so im still breaking it in). But overall I say go with type A or rubiks.... not type D.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 18, 2008)

Store bought :-D

Tim.


----------



## alexc (Aug 19, 2008)

Hybrid cube.


----------



## xyborgcubinots (Aug 21, 2008)

i used type a too...


----------



## Nathan (Aug 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Store bought. All the way.



Oh wow I sure hope you're joking


----------



## hdskull (Aug 21, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Store bought. All the way.
> ...



Why? Store bought cubes can be really good after you break it in. Don't underestimate store bought cubes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2008)

Type C Glow-in-the-dark FTFW baby!


----------



## xewgx (Sep 20, 2008)

type a for OH and type d with new a core for 2h


----------



## MistArts (Sep 21, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Nathan said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



They are actually better than my DIY's. My DIY's just suck.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 21, 2008)

I use a plain Puzzleproz type A or my cube4you type a with Rubik's corners.


----------



## Jacco (Sep 23, 2008)

I like my type a =)


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 23, 2008)

A or C. D sucks for OH.

C with A cubies is the best.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2008)

STOREBOUGHT!!!!!!!!!! seriously old storeboughts (like my year old speedcube) that's been overused and broken it are the best. I have retired that cube since it is prone to popping now and i'm currently working in my new OH store bought.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a store cube too loose even for OH  At least IMO. The pieces from my first ever cube + the core of my second ever cube.


----------



## xewgx (Oct 4, 2008)

black A with a storebought core


----------



## CoconutHead (Oct 9, 2008)

new type DIY I 

the ones that c4y dont make anymore.

or my friend has a great joycube one


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

yup. joy cube with type A core is great for OH


----------

